

WePay (YC S09) Launches WePay Stores For Easy, Embeddable Storefronts - revorad
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/20/wepay-launches-wepay-stores-for-easy-embeddable-storefronts/

======
ChuckFrank
Congratulations WePay. Having carefully watched WePay's slow and methodical
exploitation of their much bigger, and better funded competitors, I think that
currently they are my absolutely favorite YC Alum. With tenacity and focus,
they've taken each part of the pay equation and they've re-engineered it with
an aim to make the process better, more accessible, and almost more equitable.
Taking a chunk out of Shopify is a great way to stay connected with their main
mission, but to also realize that in answer to the question "Who are your
competitors?" The best answer must be "Whoever's inefficiencies we can exploit
in achieving our goal."

------
addandsubtract
> Expand Geographic Functionality. Any Application that expands WePay's
> functionality or available currencies beyond that which is allowed by WePay
> in the User Agreement.

I take it WePay is only available in the US? I couldn't find a "User
Agreement" and the Terms didn't state the obvious, but if they're only
accepting US Dollars, then using this (exclusively) in Europe isn't going to
work. Sigh. Someone let me know when a reasonable priced payment gateway pops
up in Europe.

------
suhail
Go WePay--get that 1-to-many distribution!

------
kapilkale
These guys are probably going to take over the world.

